# Alutech Dirt-Fully



## Meister-Dieter (20. September 2005)

Hi Leute,bin neu hier.Ich würde mir gerne in naher Zukunft ein Alutech Dirt-Fully zulegen.Mich würden eure Erfahrungen interessieren und vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein paar Fotos!?


----------



## brocke (20. September 2005)

Hallo Meister-Dieter,

check den hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108583

Da findest Du Infos und Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

